# does anyone else do this



## dazednconfuzd (Apr 21, 2012)

so im erica im 23 yrs old and i have been suffering from dp for 3 months now. n this dp crap has been a living HELL!! the things i do the most is a self focus thing. its like thinking of the self. im constantly thinking bout wat im doing how im acting what im saying, what i should say.. etc. n then i try so hard to understand wat ppl are saying to me. n im starting to understand a lil more. n even wen someone tels me smthin its like the situtaion just dosent seem real. but i know it is. i found out yesterday that my cousin is missin, she has been on the news n everything. nlike i feel like i shoud be like have that feeeling omg n worried. but im not i have barely any reaction to it. but anywho..... but so yea im jsut wondering if anyone else does this. like constant thinkin of your self. i hate it. n just wanna get out of this state of mind already.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

yes erica i totally relate!!! and i feel ur pain.. 2 years for me... it has been better at times tho.... i feel like i dont understand life and that i dunno how anything exists,,,, im scared to be alive right now... i think about how life started and i dunno how i got here,,, i dunno if u feel the same but i am here if u wanna talk. xxx


----------

